# New Shop in the Raw



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*New Shop in the Raw*

Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.

My first attempt ever, at woodworking was back in 1978 at the age of 18. With paper route money and some savings from the usual lifetime events, I purchased my first new car - a Toyota Celica, where I proceeded to rip the center console from it in order to make room for my own rendition fabricated from wood. I thought it would add a "classy" appearance to the interior. I have to say it didn't turn out all that bad. The tools I had at the time were inexpensive and manual - a plastic Stanley mitre box and saw, an old electric drill and a few screwdrivers. A local builder who happened to be visiting my folks saw the drawings I produced and what I was accomplishing and asked what I was doing. I told him I was building a console for my car. He said no, he wanted to know what I was doing with my life. I had dropped out of college and that was the reason for my being home at the time. He asked if I had ever given architecture a consideration. Suddenly a lightbulb when on and the rest is the history of my employment career.

Back in 2008 I completed a development project in Brooklyn that I would eventually move in to. Since then I've been doing small projects in the yard when the weather has permitted, as I do not have a suitable space for an indoor shop. Once in a while I cheat and attempt to do what I feel wouldn't be too invasive inside, but always find out the hard way that my sanding and sawing has caused more dust than I'd care to think about.

A few years ago I joined a place in Williamsburg Brooklyn - a community based workshop - had monthly fees for using their well equipped shop. However there were some issues that eventually made the experience more frustrating than enjoyable - jockeying for bench space and machine time became problematic. Some truly first class stuff was being produced there, but the "fight" for space took the fun out of it. I couldn't blame those guys that were grabbing the lion's share of the bench space. They were all younger and hustling for a buck. I was there for other reasons. This prompted me to look to rent a suitable space to be creative and to scratch that itch I think most any woodworker gets when they're not making use of their hands.

Ah, I call myself a woodworker, but really I feel I'm just a novice at best. During the construction of some of the homes I've built and development projects I've conducted, there were opportunities for me to pick and choose what I would want to do myself. That allowed for me to not only keep the real craftsmen doing what they do and moving the job forward, but also let me develop some of my skills and get assistance if needed. It also allowed me to feel as if I were contributing to the effort in a tangible way aside from just managing the project.

Last week I finally found a pretty neat space. It's in an old, reconditioned factory in Williamsburg Brooklyn. Today I moved the first few pieces of equipment into it - two weeks ago I purchased a 6" Rigid jointer for $100 from a local contractor and I've been driving around with it in the back of my pickup since then LOL Said he used it twice and it's been sitting in his garage for the last 6 or 7 years and he wanted rid of it. I was happy to oblige  Inspected the blades and fired it up. It hummed beautifully. There's a bit of surface scale on it, but no pitting. Should clean up just fine. Maybe I'll replace the blade with helical cutters, down the line.

Well here's a few pics of the space and a few projects completed along the way.

The new space









My desk of mostly mahogany









A stand for a 50g reef tank using black walnut









Working on it in the community shop













































This blog will serve as the record of my shop build. I hope to get feedback and guidance from the many knowledgable members here on LJ. It's my intent to build all of the shop fixtures as my initial projects, starting with a station for a Bosch 4100 job site saw. It's a little beat upon, but still makes nice cuts. It'll serve it's purpose for a few more years and incorporating into a saw station should give it more utility.

Well thanks for reading!

Oh almost forgot to post a pic of the layout I intend to build. Most all of the fixtures will be on casters and most all of the equipment served duty on job sites so they're a bit rough around the edges. Hope to get some feedback on the planning as it proceeds.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Built, first, welcome to LJs. I think you are more than a novice woodworker based on the pix of your projects. They are well designed which isn't surprising considering your background, but they are also well executed.

You might consider adding a thickness planer to your arsenal to compliment the jointer. If you do add a planer, the dust collector may not be adequate, forcing you to upgrade to a bag type or cyclone dust collector. Will you make the sink room your finishing room? Will you be able to create some exhaust system to the outside?

I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hi Art. Thanks for the welcome, input and complements. Looking not only at much of the work presented here, but also at the production in the community shop I utilized, I'd say I'm very much a novice LOL The projects I've completed took quite a bit of managing on my part, to understand how to affect certain cuts and employ joinery techniques in the proper way. I just keep reading and looking at examples to get a better understanding of the hows and whys.

Yes I've been looking at thickness planners, but it's my intent eventually use hand tools more and power tools less. That workbench in the plan doesn't yet exist and that will be the main project in all of this. With that said, I do plan on getting a thickness planer. Purchased a Rigid planer a few years ago but it had issues with holding adjustment so it was returned. When there's been need to dimension some stock, I've used a router and sled approach. Works fine, but just more time consuming. The planer was a neat and inexpensive addition. I recently looked at Cutech planers with helical cutters. Maybe someone can comment on them. They seem to be very competitively priced with the big box store offerings.

Yes dust collection is at the fore in my planning. I generally break down large stock at the source and plan on using the table saw and track saw for final dimensioning. Hopefully that eliminates some of the heavy dust production. However for the time being, I'll use my large Rigid SV with a cyclone/separator. Probably a DIY version to fit the space under the saw station. I purchased an Oneida Dust Deputy to pair with the Festool Mini. That should do well with my track saw and other small power tools. I also plan on using an air filtration system.

Exhaust to the outside will be accomplished with a window unit, to be determined. I have a few, new, heavy duty exhaust fans left over from a prior job. I think I can devise something for the the exhaust and air filter, from them. I'll be coming here for ideas about that 

First project up is the lumber cart. My space is on the second floor. I'll need the cart for transporting lumber from the freight elevator to my space and for storage. I'll get it loaded up and go to work on the next fixture with will be the saw station. I'll post pics and comments as things progress.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Your new space and the layout are awesome. If I had a shop like that I think I would bolt the door and order out for lumber. I love the wood floor and brick walls with lots of light!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian. Yeah the northern exposure really sold the deal for me. I looked at dozens of spaces with little to no natural light. Didn't make for a good working environment on many fronts including natural light and ventilation.

The floor is a mess as there was a silk screening operation in it prior. I'm going to try and clean it up a bit.

Oh I read the post on your saws. They're beautiful!



> Your new space and the layout are awesome. If I had a shop like that I think I would bolt the door and order out for lumber. I love the wood floor and brick walls with lots of light!
> 
> - bearkatwood


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


I really like the first glimpse of your shop … but CURTAINS? REALLY ??? LOL

Be sure to show us some more as the progress continues.

Welcome to LJs!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Your shop space looks awesome. I did notice though that your bandsaw and drill press don't look so well located to handle long pieces. Maybe they are meant to be rolled out when in use? Anyway it looks like a very nice and roomy set-up. I'm sure you will get a lot of enjoyment out of this space.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe and Mike. The curtains were left by the prior occupants. Haven't been there enough to determine how he sun will hit the space. The windows are on the NW side of the building so late afternoon sun may be an issue and why they had them. Prior operation was a silk screening shop. I'll leave them for now but they probably will be a magnet for dust.

Mike all of the shop fixtures will be on casters so yes those will have the ability to be relocated for work in long pieces.

Very much looking forward to getting started there and will post progress pics and ask for advice here


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Had a little time to work on the plans for the saw station. It still needs some tweaking, but this is pretty much what I have planned for the Bosch 4100. I will be removing the plastic carcass and placing the top/trunnion assembly directly in the table. It will be supported by angle irons affixed to the cabinet. This table will also provide plenty of room for assembly when the saw isn't in use.

The drawing isn't labeled so a brief description. Oriented standing at the saw - to the left will be saw specific storage that has an open shelf and two drawers to accommodate blades, measuring tools, calibration tools, push sticks and blocks. Under the saw is a space for safety equipment to hang (glasses, earmuffs, dust broom, etc) To the right theres an open shelf for stashing a miter sled or two and some jigs and there are six drawers for tool storage. At the rear is an enclosed cabinet that will house a shop vac collection system that includes a DIY Thien separator that has 15g capacity. I'll post details about this when it's built. That cabinet will also house a 6g compressor to power brad nailers/staplers and for dust off. The working height of the table is approximately 33". I purchased these casters - FOOTMASTER GD-40F Nylon Wheel and NBR Pad Leveling Caster - because they also have leveling capability. The floor isn't perfect. I hope this build doesn't exceed their capacity or I'll have to upgrade them.

Materials: Birch multiply cabinetry - torsion box top of multiply base with an MDF or possibly melamine top. The top will be 3" thick with a 3" overhang to allow for clamping. Everything goes together with pocket screw joinery.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Bill, that is a great looking arrangement. I had a melamine out feed/assembly table and, over time, glue would stick to it probably because I didn't keep it waxed. The current piece of ply is finished with sanding sealer, then wax. I hope this will keep the glue from sticking to it. FWIW


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hi Art. Melamine may be a good option. I've used it for cabinets and counters in my fish room - place where the filter and pumps and the mess are hidden behind the scenes for a 200g reef tank I built  It gets pretty cruddy from time to time. Passing a Magic Eraser over it cleans it up nicely. Sandpaper works as well. My other consideration is using 1/2" MDF topped with a 1/4" sheet of hardboard so it can be lifted and replaced. However I'm concerned that this may not work well with the runout miter slots. Maybe I can tack glue it around the slots and use a couple of 23ga brads filed flush to keep it true.

Here's an exploded view of the table. Once I get the table apart - need to to build this thing first  - then I'll have a better understanding of the mounting possibilities.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Since I will be using an Allen Little fence, this is a more accurate depiction of the saw station 










Never used Sketchup before last evening. Never took the time to learn as I never really had a reason to do so. When I was in school for architecture, CAD was in it's infancy. Actually our school had purchased one workstation while I was finishing my thesis. Never got to use it. I was trained to sketch and hardline draw. My apprentice jobs were all consisted of drafting in pencil and ink on vellum. I have to say it's a pretty handy tool, but sketching is still where the creativity happens.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


This is the intent for the rear cabinet - dust collection (shop vac, Thien separator) and air compressor. (stock models of the equipment was used for sizing space requirements) Housing them inside the table will hopefully cut down on their noise.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


I've finally had the opportunity to spend some time in the shop. I have elderly parents that live about 1/2hr away - 95 & 85, so some of my time is allocated to helping them.

Yesterday I started to build the lumber cart. Figure this was the best place to start. It is needed to help me get sheet goods and lumber from the loading platform to my space. It's somewhat slow going as all of my tools are packed in boxes and containers and finding what is where, takes more time than doing the work. My work day was also shortened by the inadequate lighting, which I was already aware of - 4 bare bulbs 15' up really isn't going to cut it. I'll be installing LED shop lights that are available from HD. They're suspended on chains and have gotten glowing reviews. I think there's a pun there 

One thing that did come to mind while working on the lumber cart was the table saw and the saw station I have planned. The Bosch has seen quite a few job sites. Still runs well, but I'm wondering if it's worth the effort in time and materials to build a saw station around a machine that could crap out at any time. It's my intent to build these shop fixtures once and have them for a long time, where I can relocate them to my own home shop in a few years - looking at relocating within the next five years (at most) - not sure how far, but don't want to start over again making shop cabinetry.

So last evening I was looking at the different offerings in contractor saws and budget cabinet/hybrid saws. I don't think I have a real need for a Powermatic cabinet saw, but they are indeed beautiful. It seems clear that the Grizzly G0715P is the best offering in the latter class and the various contenders in the former category are all clones made by Dayton - except for the Delta which I believe is the newest to market.

The Grizzly can be delivered to my shop by Saturday for under $900. The Ridgid and Craftsman are available today for pickup. Since I do have 220 available in the space, my first choice is the Grizzly. Better all around saw with full cast iron top. The other two options are adequate for my needs but I don't want to have to deal with any of the issues that seem to have plagued them. I know some have not had any issues with these machines, but I can't count on that luck. My only concern with the Grizzly is dealing with it when it needs to be relocated. The other two wouldn't be as much of a problem.

This situation does change what my intent was for the saw station - housing the saw and dust collection. Ah I just thought I'd express what I've been thinking and if anyone has words of wisdom, they'd be appreciated


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Bill, I have no wisdom, but it looks to me like the weight difference is only about 130 pounds more for the Griz than the Ridgid. Once it is on wheels, that difference will be a non-issue. I would buy the Griz. FWIW


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Just posting up some pics of the lumber cart under way. A good use for some 2×8s I had laying around.  Should complete it tomorrow along with installing new shop lights.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hey Art. After all the reading on saws here and around the net, I'm leaning toward a Grizzly 690. I looked at all the hybrids and cabinet saws under $2k, the 690 appears to be the most "professional" of all the offerings. Looks to be well put together with a nice motor. As is the case with pretty much every saw, it too has/had some issues, but it appears to be a solid saw and at a reasonable price.



> Bill, I have no wisdom, but it looks to me like the weight difference is only about 130 pounds more for the Griz than the Ridgid. Once it is on wheels, that difference will be a non-issue. I would buy the Griz. FWIW
> 
> - AandCstyle


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Bill, that is a big step up from your initial choices. I think you will be well served by having a true table saw. That said, it looks like you are pretty good with the hand tools so maybe you really don't need a table saw. J/K haha


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess it is but I'm actually reconsidering that choice too. Not sure what direction I'm going with it but it seems that a lot of first time buyers have the same questions and issues making a choice. I've used a few professional cabinet saws but this will be my first purchase beyond a job site saw. I'm pretty sure I'd like it to be one I'll never want to replace, so I'll choose carefully 

Finished the lumber cart and installed the shop lights today. I'm happy with both. Lights are fantastic. They're light as a feather, making them really easy to hang, and produce great light. The best part is there are no bulbs to replace. I may add one or two more, but that will be easy as they can be daisy chained using an included cable. I think 9 can be linked together from one power source.

Next project is a clamp rack. I'me either tripping over them or yanking them from a 5gal bucket where half of them spill out on the floor when reaching for one.





















> Bill, that is a big step up from your initial choices. I think you will be well served by having a true table saw. That said, it looks like you are pretty good with the hand tools so maybe you really don t need a table saw. J/K haha
> 
> - AandCstyle


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Bill, it finally occurred to me why you aren't getting much traffic and comments from anybody other than me. You posted this as a blog. Blogs always stay with the original date posted unlike messages on the fora which stay with the date of the most recent post. Most people read the blogs every few days so have no reason to go back 2 weeks to look for updates. I have never done a blog, but there must be a way to add new entries for the current day that link to the previous entries.

Is the cart is just for moving stock from the elevator to your shop and not for storage? I envisioned something like this, sheet goods on the front, lumber in the center and cutoffs on the back.

The lights are great and you can add specific spot lighting as needed.

You must be very excited to be working through this shop build. Have fun!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hey Art. Ah ok. I wasn't sure where it would be appropriate to start this thread. Oh well 

I like the format of the cart you linked to. I had thoughts of building just that one. However, it would be too massive for me to navigate thru the building. The cart I built is only 60" long and 24" wide. It will allow me to hold a few sheets and some hardwood stock. I have plans to make some wall-mounted racks to hold additional lumber if I I find I need more capacity for doing so.

Task lighting could be added, but I have to say these LED shop lights are very effective.

Art thanks for your feedback. It's greatly appreciated 



> Bill, it finally occurred to me why you aren t getting much traffic and comments from anybody other than me. You posted this as a blog. Blogs always stay with the original date posted unlike messages on the fora which stay with the date of the most recent post. Most people read the blogs every few days so have no reason to go back 2 weeks to look for updates. I have never done a blog, but there must be a way to add new entries for the current day that link to the previous entries.
> 
> Is the cart is just for moving stock from the elevator to your shop and not for storage? I envisioned something like this, sheet goods on the front, lumber in the center and cutoffs on the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Lumber cart serving double duty.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I spent time cleaning up the Ridgid 610 jointer I purchased for $100. Had quite a bit of surface scale. I also found the castings were less than flat. It was pretty consistent that the edges of each casting were raised higher than the bed areas, so I spent time sanding them flat with a 1/4 sheet sander and then truing them further with sandpaper adhered to a thick Baltic Birch block, checking often with a straight rule and feeler gauge. I think the edge differentials can be seen in some of the pics.























































Willie was pretty bored with the whole ordeal LOL









The fence was worse off than the bed. I may hit the whole thing again with my belt sander, if I get ambitious. Plan on ordering the spiral cutter assembly from Grizzly, but I'll use up the current blades first. They are in good shape. Just need to make all the necessary adjustments now so I can begin to use it. Oh, the V belt has a pretty good flat spot from sitting idle for years. Ordered a link belt and will be installing that this weekend.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Bill, you made the jointer better than brand new. I noticed that Grizzly has their 6" spiral cutter head on sale for $255. I don't know how long the sale will last.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Thanks Art. It took a few hours of elbow grease to get it that way. Yeah I saw they have the spiral cutter on special so I'll be placing an order for one. It's nice that it comes with the pulley and bearing blocks already installed.

Assembled my Kreg pocket jig and put it to use today. Used two pieces of 1/2" multiply laminated together to give it a sound base. Cut and assembled the carcass for the mitre saw station. No pics of the cabinet but here's one of the jig


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Since I'm still uncertain what I will be doing about a table saw - working with the Bosch, which I have been doing or purchasing a cabinet saw - I decided the best place to start is the miter saw station.

I chose to build a much larger cabinet than the roll-around type that has folding wings. I'll use it to break down stock and it should provide ample storage to help get the shop in order. The right side will have drawers and the left shelves. Not sure if I'll put a dedicated vacuum under the saw, but that's something I'm considering. The whole unit will bolt together and be placed on a 3" pedestal. Next phase is to build the wings that align with the saw table.

Last two days I worked on the carcass. The assembly is rather large, but it will also provide ample storage so I can get the shop in order. It breaks down into three components so when it'a time to eventually move it, that could be accomplished pretty easily.



















I've used that 12" Ridgid on a few jobs, but I think it's way more than I need here. It also requires a lot of space behind the saw for the support slides. I'll be placing that along with the rolling stand in CL :O

I'm looking at a 10" Bosch or a 10" Ironton sold by Northern Tools. Both require no space behind the saw which will allow me to put the whole station up against the wall.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Now that I've had some time to spend here in the shop and understand how I might want the work to flow in it, I've made a few minor changes. The saw station, at least for the time being, will be nothing more than a large outfeed table/assembly table/router table. I think I'll have plenty of storage with the miter saw station and a few cabinets above it.

I'm eliminating the freestanding router table and will incorporate it into the table saw. I also realized that I need to have a space for my laptop, a place to just sit and have some lunch, read LJs and to do some drawings. So what was possibly going to be a finishing room, will now be somewhat of an office. I'll be adding a fixed pane window into that wall - just some framed plexi will do. I'm sure I can figure out how to make an isolated area for spray finishing, when the need arrises.

Oh and the mural wall? The wife wants to paint something there. She said she's painting "the tree of life". I told her to have at it 

Revised plans


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Bill, you are really ratcheting up your TS desires.  I think that is a good thing. I have a 3 HP PM66 and it has always been a great tool for me. If I were ever to be looking for a new one, I would go with a PM again unless a new Bosch flesh sensing saw measured up to a PM. I personally don't like themarketing tactics and strategies SawStop has used so I would not buy one, but that is just me.

I really like having a sink in my finishing room. Is there any way you can use the room as a dual purpose space, i.e. office and finishing room?

Do you intend to make a riser on the cabinets adjacent to the MS so long stock is supported at the level of the MS bed?

Anyhow, you are making great progress and it is fun to watch.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hi Art. Guess I haven't been attached to the "community" long enough to be effected by SS's marketing. Unfortunately what they show is a reality. I'm thinking this will probably be the only saw I'll purchase for quite some time or ever, so it better have the goods to deliver. I realized that the shop saws I have used all were either 3hp or 5hp, save the various job site saws I've bought and my 4100, which I've bogged out more than I care to say. I can afford a good saw so I'm buying one. My grandmother said to always buy the best. She always did. She was 4'8" and drove a Caddy LOL That was in the 50's thru the 80's when Cadillac was a gold standard of sorts.

I'm kind of really digging the Delta. Of the three saws I'm interested in, I have only used a pre-Type 2 Unisaw and a PM 66. I've never even seen a SS other than on the internet. The last shop had a General if I remember. They also had an Oliver panel saw. I think that was 10hp. To me, the Delta has some of the nicest user features. It weighs a ton and the design is sound. I just hope the manufacturing is sound. If the machining is good then the saw will be great IMO.

As for a place to do some finishing, I am thinking I can either use the "office" space as dual purpose or make a booth that cane be broken down and stored when not in use. I could place it by the wife's Tree of Life  Some uprights and plastic sheets is what I'm thinking. Have to devise something when the need arrises.

Yes the saw station will have risers to either side of the saw or I was thinking of eliminating the top shelf on the cabinet that holds the saw, effectively lowering it so the bed is equal to the two adjacent sides. In doing this, I can keep those two large surfaces for other tasks when not needed for sawing stock. I was thinking I can even put a bench top drill press at the far end of the right wing. I'll make a fence that slides on T bolts so it can be pushed back and out of the way.

Well I'm having fun and that was the point of this in the first place. Heck I already got a commissioned job from one of the other tenants in the building there. The guy owns a large flower operation and wants something built for his store in the Gramercy Park Hotel in Manhattan. That could help offset some rent  I'm enjoying getting out of the house and meeting new people there.


----------



## IndyM3Scott (Feb 13, 2018)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill - just created an account on LumberJacks but I've been referring back to your blog and postings for a couple of months with regard to the slide saw cabinets and the table saw cabinet, as I get to a point in my life that I can get back to flushing out my workshop. You have really got a great shop and you've done some pretty spectacular work!! My Dad was a woodworker/cabinetmaker (hobby only), so I occasionally did some small projects with him, but I've just not had the bandwidth to do much on my own until now, so I'm just kind of digging in…

I was envisioning a table saw cabinet in my mind and somehow stumbled on your design, which is very similar to what I was envisioning… I noticed above that you used Sketchup to create some of the drawings and I've had friends use that before but I've never worked with it. I assume that the files can be shared around like other apps? Is it possible for me to use your file as a starting point and tweak it for my situation? If so - I'd be very interested in that rather than trying to learn the app and start from scratch.

Also had a question that maybe you can answer with regard to those three braces on the BOTTOM view of the table saw cabinet - do those have a name? They are kind of reminiscent of what might be used in certain shipbuilding or guitar making applications, I guess but I was wondering if they have a name?

Thanks for any guidance that you can provide as I get started here…
Scott


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Shop in the Raw*
> 
> Hello folks. Been frequenting LJ for a while, looking for answers to questions, inspiration and to view the many interesting and truly craft worthy and artistic projects posted here. I'm somewhat retired from the construction industry - trained architect turned developer. I've run large scale projects on the Empire State Building to small development projects. However I'm mostly a frustrated woodworker at heart.
> 
> ...


Bill do you a trick for keeping the blocks in place as your trying to use those heavy bar clamps? Your shop is just a fantastic space and shows your vast experience for such a great layout.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*

Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O

Yesterday and today was all about building the casework for the miter saw station. Realizing that the floor is less than even across it's surface, not level from side to side and the casework is almost 10' long, I decided to make the assembly in three parts. This will allow me to use leveling feet on each cabinet to compensate for the unevenness of the floor across the length of the whole assembly. I'll first level the cabinet that holds the miter saw and then level the wings on either side to that. Then the whole thing will get bolted together.

Here's what I accomplished over the last two days. The tops still need hardwood edging and the drawers are yet to be started. Hopefully I can finish this by mid-week so I can put away some tools and clean up the space.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Coming right along, congrats on the progress


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Thanks Norm. Progress has been slow, but progress is progress 

Only had a few hours available to spend in the shop today, so little was accomplished.

I purchased some threaded inserts and elevator bolts to deal with leveling the cabinets. Used 3/8" x 2.5" bolts for this. After moving all of the tools that were stashed against the wall I moved the cabinets into place to see what I was working with. Sure enough I was able to see how uneven the floor really is. I got the inserts and bolts installed and leveled the units. Then I trimmed up the tops on the wings so they're ready for hardwood edging. Last step will be to make a decision on the miter saw that will occupy this station.

I have a 12" Ridgid and an 10" Kobalt, both of which require substantial space behind the saw for the slide bars. I think I'll go with the Northern Tools Ironton, which requires no space behind it for the sliding action. Never saw one in the flesh and hate buying something I haven't fondled, but I don't feel the need to spend twice as much on the Bosch.

I'll need to alter the center cabinet as I've changed how this station will work. My initial intent was to make secondary in-feed/out-feed tables that would mount to the cabinets tops. Since the cabinets are already 33" high, I don't see the need to do it this way. I'll drop the top shelf of the center cabinet that will support the saw, down about 4 inches, which should be suitable to accommodate pretty much any 10" miter saw. Then the cabinet tops will serve as the in-feed and out-feed surfaces. The last piece I need to make is the fence that will go to either side of the saw - oh and the drawers, shelves and cabinet doors too


----------



## nmdusty (Nov 20, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Looking good. I dealt with uneven floors in shop in a similar fashion.

I hope you are enjoying the process as you go. You'll have a nice place to work. My wife and I like Brooklyn- our oldest lives about 2-1/2 miles from Williamsburg

Steve


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Hey Steve. Very much enjoying my farting around in a shop that will produce nothing more than self-indulgent sawdust 

I live about 4 miles from Williamsburg and it took me 45 minutes to get home tonight  Was heading home a bit earlier than I normally would have to make the Rangers game at the garden, but am now watching it on TV. Didn't really feel like busting my butt to get there after that ride home.

Yeah Brooklyn seems to be one of the "in" places to be for the younger crowd, of which I am not LOL I'm not old, but I feel that way walking around my neighborhood.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


This morning I replaced the expansion tank on my tenants boiler and installed an automatic feed water valve. So the morning was pretty well shot. Then it was off to the shop for the afternoon. I was able to get a little more work done on the miter saw station in the few hours I had there.

I made some design changes. Like many, I have a whole bunch of those little plastic boxes with screws, bolts, washers and all kinds of stuff. They're all different sizes and shapes, don't generally stack well and just take up a lot of space. Then when you need something, you end up pulling half of the boxes out looking for what ever it is you need. So I decided to use some of the space in one of the cabinets for dedicated storage of these materials. I have a few Stanley storage boxes and figured I'd make them part of this cabinet so they're readily accessible. I ordered a few more so that will give me ten - 6 shallow and 4 deep. That should be adequate to hold what I have and will ever need. Just waiting on the Amazon delivery for them and then I can consolidate everything.



















Then I ripped some maple to 1/4" to edge band the face of the cabinet. Man am I looking forward to that Delta. The 4100 isn't the best saw for doing this. The fence racks a bit and well between the blade marks and some blade burns, I'll have a bit of sanding to do. But all in all, I think this is finally coming together.

They'll be a few drawers on top and possibly one tall drawer below for storing my Bosch 1617 router, so I don't have to keep pulling out that big blue box. I think there will be just enough room for it and the plunge base. If not that will become three separate drawers. I'll take some measurements tomorrow.










I should get most of the rest of this done over the weekend. I want to finish this and get it in place as the Delta is in NJ and should be delivered by Tuesday


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Not much progress today. Installed the doors and hardware for the cabinets and cut, assembled and installed the drawers on the right side cabinet. Thought I'd also get the drawer fronts done as well, but it got late and I was hungry


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Well there's been a setback in completing the miter saw station. Seems UPS lost the Bosch somewhere between the UPS depot here in Brooklyn and my house. I've been tracking it since the shipping confirmation email was received. It arrived in Brooklyn on the 5th. However there was no delivery estimate. I thought that was odd, but just chalked it up to the time of year and the amount of packages that were going thru the system.

I then kind of forgot about it until this morning and figured I'd call CPO, where I purchased it from, to see if they had any better info on the whereabouts of the saw. No go. They said they'd file a lost claim and either refund me or ship me another "when available". The one I purchased was factory reconditioned and the last one they had. It was $520 shipped. So I told the customer service agent I didn't want a refund and I wanted them to honor the purchase price. After being on hold for 5 minutes or so, she got back on and said they'd send me a new one at the same price. I'm still waiting on the confirmation email for that to happen.

I'm pretty disappointed, but hopeful this will get resolved soon. I can't finish the saw station without the saw. Need to know the exact height for the fence and so on. Today I just finished up the drawers and called it a day. I should have put some finish on, but was discouraged and tackled some other stuff here at home.

Here's the finished, unfinished cabinetry.














































Last night I devised a plan to move the Unisaw by myself. I picked up the materials I'll need and will post this in a separate blog entry. Back in 1991 I believe, I was involved in a project to replace a large chiller in One Penn Plaza in Manhattan. It was actually a pretty interesting project that involved a very large helicopter lowering the chiller down near the side of the building where it was pulled in thru the side. We removed a section of the skin of the building to do this. The unit was lowered onto casters, massive casters and rolled to it's final resting place. However it had to be lowered to the floor of the machine room, just as my Unisaw needs to be lowered from the furniture cart. I'll employ the same mechanics we did for the chiller. Stay tuned


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Was back at it yesterday, working toward completing the saw station. The Bosch finally showed. We actually two showed. The original factory reconditioned I ordered and a new one that CPO sent when the first appeared to be lost. I have to say, Bosch isn't doing themselves any favors in how they package these things. The reconditioned saw showed up in a ratty box stuffed with bubble wrap - a box that was not suitable for the saw. The new one showed up in the retail box and well, the pics below tell the story. All I can say is, it took two saws to get one complete, working version.

Here's the reconditioned saw still in the box and the packaging.














































Here's the reconditioned saw condition.





































And here's how the "new" saw arrived.










So I needed to make a Frankensaw from the two in order to have one complete saw without any broken parts. :O





































I haven't yet contacted CPO to ask them what should happen with the broken saw, but they'll have to make arrangements to have it picked up and at my convenience. This was not a good buying experience and Bosch should be concerned. Seems they are having difficulty delivering these saws without issue. The dust port should not be installed for shipping and should be placed in the box for the user to install. I've read quite a lot of them arrive the way mine did.

Hopefully I'll finish up the miter saw station in the next day so I can move on to other things.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


A couple of hours in the shop today were spent making the in-feed/out-feed tables. I made a few changes to them midstream. Another LJ poster made some storage drawers that fit under the tables and thought that was an excellent idea. Storage is always a good thing in a shop. So it took some re-cutting of plywood to make this change.

I also decided to use HDF on the table tops. It will take more abuse from lumber and is a bit more slick than MDF. I also got to use one of my CL finds on the fence pieces. I picked up the Grizzly bandsaw and a Ridgid oscillating belt/spindle sander for $350. Thought that was a pretty good haul for the money.

Nothing is sanded or finished, but I'm getting there. Would be nice to spend a whole day in the shop so I could really get this finished up. I've been using the Delta as an assembly table which I really hate doing. However it's the only large, flat surface aside from the saw station, which I was working on. Another reason to finish up this saw station - so I can get to making a real work bench.

A few pics of the progress.



















I have come to the realization, I need more parallel clamps and maybe some shorter ones at that :O Could only glue up one fence at a time and then had to wait until they were set in order to do the next.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Another day and a little more progress. Just need drawer fronts, pulls and to put some finish on it all.

Half of my time in the shop today was cleaning and organizing. Oh and trying to find stuff that is still stashed in rubbermaid containers. But tomorrow is another day - in the shop


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Small update. Not much was done over the past few days. Man Christmas is really getting in the way of progress  but I did manage to sand all the casework in prep for finishing, cut the dados for hardwood drawer glides and cut and profile the drawer fronts. Waiting on delivery of some nice recessed black ring pulls for these little drawers.










Made a small jig to cut the drawer profile.


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading along. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Hey Rusty. Thanks. Posting here to keep me on track and to get input from LJs that will help guide me when I get lost in the weeds LOL

The miter saw station is finished except for the small drawers that go under the in-feed/out-feed tables. It got late this afternoon and was too tired to tackle them. However I did make a template to cut the recess for the pulls and modified a lucite router base to fit my Ridgid palm router, so I could fit it with a bushing.

Guess I'm out of shape. Sanding and applying finish wiped me out. I'll post the complete project, well, when it's completed. Hopefully tomorrow. But here's some random pics of the process, for the record.




























Yeah that's a throw-away brush I used for the finish. Have to say the Basic Coatings waterborne finish went on and leveled beautifully, even with that brush.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Guess this will be my last update to this blog entry on the miter saw station. I have about an hours worth of work left to install the ring pulls on the small drawers under the fence tables. The template for them is made. I just need to cut the recesses and screw them on. I'll then post the completed saw station as my first project.

Today I reassembled the cabinets, fence/feed tables and drawers after allowing the clear finish to dry overnight. Everything was then finish sanded and waxed. I also installed the Kreg fence system, but didn't have time set the Kreg tape measures on the top of the fence tracks. It's Christmas Eve and it was time to head home.

Here's a handy jig to mount doors when there isn't another set of hands around to help. Makes the job much easier and less frustrating.



















Here's the whole thing ready to rock and roll.














































I love the storage this unit provides. I'll plan on making an accompanying cabinet that will be part of the cabinet saw out-feed table. That should give me all the storage I'll need for a while.

PS I'll be making some kind of dust collection hood for this, but the details are still in the works


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Continuing Build of Miter Saw Station*
> 
> Whew! Finally figured out this whole blog series thing :O
> 
> ...


Well it wasn't quite my last update to this blog entry. Today I added a sliding tray for a battery charger and batteries for my drills.




























I also started on the ring pulls for the little drawers, but ran short of time to finish. They're small, but certainly take time to do, especially in hard wood. If it were pine, I probably would have finished 























































Three more left and then the drawer fronts need to get clear finish applied.










I should have just gone with button pulls  but thought that they might be an issue when sliding cutoffs off of the outfeed table and onto the lower table. Figured I'd probably break one and have to do the recessed pulls anyway.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Much Needed Clamp Rack*

Today I took a break from working on the miter saw station. Only had a few hours to spend in the shop so I decided to knock out as much as I could on a wall-mounted clamp rack. My clamps have been residing on the lumber cart I built, but that does me no good when needing the cart to move in new sheet goods and lumber from my truck in the loading dock to the shop.

So after viewing a few renditions done here on LJs, I had at it. It's a quick and dirty solution, but it should serve the purpose well and besides it's a clamp rack 

After laminating two pieces of 1/2" birch ply, I set up a little jig and hogged out some holes with my Porter Cable drill and Forstner bits.





































Then it was time to strike some lines to connect the dots.










And mark the edge so I could see where the cut line would be made using my crosscut sled.










One side, which will be pointing down, is pretty.










The other, well, not so much 










I think this went way faster than using a jigsaw, which I had forgotten at home. However I'll never see that top surface again until I pull the rack down to move 

Just need to repeat this one more time, make some brackets to connect the two runners and mount the whole thing using French cleats. The rack is 48" long and holds 21 clamps - pipe, F style and Bessey K clamps. There's ample wall space to add another rack of the same length.

Oh I got all the cuts made but forgot to take a last pic before I left for the day. Wife wants to go out for dinner and I couldn't dally LOL

Thanks for looking 

PS That crosscut sled has been used and abused. Need to make another - for the new table saw - whenever that happens


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Much Needed Clamp Rack*
> 
> Today I took a break from working on the miter saw station. Only had a few hours to spend in the shop so I decided to knock out as much as I could on a wall-mounted clamp rack. My clamps have been residing on the lumber cart I built, but that does me no good when needing the cart to move in new sheet goods and lumber from my truck in the loading dock to the shop.
> 
> ...


Great build and you are right it will be there for a good while, well made


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Much Needed Clamp Rack*
> 
> Today I took a break from working on the miter saw station. Only had a few hours to spend in the shop so I decided to knock out as much as I could on a wall-mounted clamp rack. My clamps have been residing on the lumber cart I built, but that does me no good when needing the cart to move in new sheet goods and lumber from my truck in the loading dock to the shop.
> 
> ...


Well thanks Norman. I don't know if it's great, but it works LOL Here's the end results. Oh I brought my jigsaw with me today and made the cuts with it. I was wrong. The jigsaw was probably easier for this task vs the sled. Ah maybe the same, but anyway, I got it done. I think I'll probably need to find another spot for one more of these racks. It's already full.

Oh, didn't go the French cleat route. I used those toggle bolts with the zip ties. I love those things.




























Tomorrow it's back to the saw station. Doors and drawers and a fence. Need to move on to other things.

...........................................


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Much Needed Clamp Rack*
> 
> Today I took a break from working on the miter saw station. Only had a few hours to spend in the shop so I decided to knock out as much as I could on a wall-mounted clamp rack. My clamps have been residing on the lumber cart I built, but that does me no good when needing the cart to move in new sheet goods and lumber from my truck in the loading dock to the shop.
> 
> ...


Moved to correct blog entry


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*State of the Shop*

Ha! The state is a little better organized, a little cleaner and I'm a little more sane again.

In preparation for the Unisaw delivery this week, it was a good idea to better organize things and get some of the boxes and tools out of the main part of the shop and into my future napping room for temporary storage. So I spent an hour or so, moving, sorting and sweeping. Felt much better about everything after doing so. It was getting a little sloppy as I've only been able to spend a few hours there and cleaning wasn't on the agenda. Today I chose to spare myself from watching the Jets lose to the Giants and went to the shop to clean. I guess my good intentions of cleaning first and sawing later, were rewarded - THE JETS WON!

Well anyway, after cleaning things up I got back to the miter saw station. I want to be mostly finished with it by the time the Unisaw shows, so I can spend time putting it together. I also have a Bosch 10" glider coming tomorrow night, so I want to have the final resting place for it ready. Then I can move the other two miter saws out - have the 12" Ridgid listed on CL for $325 with the riser stand and 3 blades and no takers, just some low-ballers. I'll keep the 10" Kobalt for working around the house. Same goes for the 4100.

Well here's a little shop tour of sorts,

My future lounge 










That sink was probably put in place by the prior occupants. It's a shower pan with constructed sides. It's acutally kid of nice to have such a large sink with a sprayer. It also has a frosted Lexan panel at the back that's illuminated from behind. Prior tenant did silkscreening so maybe it was used in their production in some way. But it has to go. Landlord is installing a box store slop sink so I can have some space to put a desk and a recliner 

Here's a repurposed discard from a neighbor. It's a rolling file system I repurposed to keep my handy tools handy.










I think it's a keeper. Going to make some mods, but it's working well just the way it is. The baskets slide so I can reach stuff in the bottom basket.

My current office and the rest of the shop.




























Cut the doors for the left side cabinets, finished up the maple edging on everything and leveled it all up again. It just needs some carriage bolts to hold it together and it's serviceable. Oh yeah, the drawers. Have to do the drawers and the fence. Drawer glides were delivered over the weekend, so they should happen tomorrow.



















Big week coming for the shop. Unisaw, Bosch miter saw and HF dust collector should all be on site by mid-week.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop*
> 
> Ha! The state is a little better organized, a little cleaner and I'm a little more sane again.
> 
> ...


Bill, with all the new toys, you won't have time to take any naps in your lounge chair. I always find cleaning the shop after a project to be very satisfying. Enjoy!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop*
> 
> Ha! The state is a little better organized, a little cleaner and I'm a little more sane again.
> 
> ...


Hey Art. I really didn't want to buy another miter saw. Already have three. But needing 14" - 16" off of the wall to accommodate the sliding rails was a killer. Picked up that Bosch 10" as a factory re-certified/reconditioned for a pretty good price. If I sell the Ridgid I'll recoup two thirds of the cost. The Ridgid is a nice saw. Used it for doing crown moldings. Not going there any more so it needs a new home. If I ever need to do them again, I'm paying someone.

The Unisaw is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Delivery window - 9am - 3pm  Ah I'll have to suffer being in the shop for that time. I'm, sure I'll figure out something to keep me occupied


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop*
> 
> Ha! The state is a little better organized, a little cleaner and I'm a little more sane again.
> 
> ...


Nice Workshop build out. Looks like you've a nice environmentally controlled space, cool. Enjoy the process and results


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop*
> 
> Ha! The state is a little better organized, a little cleaner and I'm a little more sane again.
> 
> ...


Thanks bk. Had a shop in my house before I moved. New place just doesn't have the room. Yes it's climate controlled. A space heater and windows 

Oh the Eagle has landed. Unisaw came at a reasonable time and well crated. The delivery guy accepted a nice tip to help me get it from the loading dock to my space on the second floor. That entailed breaking down the packaging of the various components such as the fence/rails, cast iron wings, laminate table and some other boxes yet to be determined. Then the cabinet needed to be extracted from the wood crate. It was too wide to fit thru the 36" door. I had a furniture dolly on hand and we transferred the cabinet from the pallet to the dolly. It all went smoothly.

So here it sits until I figure out how it's getting from the dolly onto the mobile base  Guess I'll have to bribe a few friends with dinner and drinks lol


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop*
> 
> Ha! The state is a little better organized, a little cleaner and I'm a little more sane again.
> 
> ...


Nice, color me green


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*

After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.

Uni in Latin means one and I decided I was the one to do this alone. Architects are inventors and solvers of design problems. During my career in construction, I've had the opportunity to participate in projects that involved placing very large machinery into buildings and so I used that experience to do the same here.

I got to the shop in the late afternoon after picking up a few 2×4s that I needed. I also had some 4×4 cedar posts in the back of my truck that were left over from constructing raised planter beds in my yard two summers ago. Those items along with four 18" lengths of threaded rod, some washers, nuts and screws was all that was needed to set my new Delta Unisaw down on the shop floor very gently. The whole event took a little over 3 1/2 hours from start to finish and that was including assembling the Shop Fox mobile base and cleaning the Cosmaline off of the top. In the end I chose not to use the mobile base as I won't have a need to move the saw about the shop at any time.

The following is a photo essay, from start to finish, of how this was achieved.






















































































































In the end, this was actually a very fun project. There's a certain satisfaction in overcoming what at first seemed like a somewhat difficult endeavor. On the way home I stopped at one of my favorite craft brew distributors and had them fill up a jug to celebrate. So cheers everyone  I'm enjoying my porter and a pizza for dinner 










Tomorrow I get to set the saw up and make some sawdust!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Bill, that is an elegant solution to a very common problem for woodworkers. I think many will benefit from your knowledge.

More importantly, this is a huge milestone in your new shop. Congratulations!!!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


I've got to agree with Art. That's A classy, well thought out and cleanly executed solution. Have another cold one you deserve it!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Very clever solution. I'm surprised that threaded rod, which appears small was able to hold that weight. But obviously it worked. Enjoy your new table saw.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Hi Art. Thanks. Wasn't sure it was any great shakes since there were no replies in 200 views. Yes it's a milestone in my after work life 

In the past, myself and a few guys would have just used a couple of 2×4s and jacked it up by hand. Sometimes there isn't always a crew of helping hands around. I wanted to see if I could do this on my own and it worked really well. In fact today I used it to level the saw. The floor in that shop is no where near level or flat. There are hills and valleys all over without any discernible pattern.

Today I brought a two foot level with me to see how things stood and sure enough, one corner was about 1/4" out of level and another about half that. So I jacked the table up on those corners and used some fender washers to fill the gap and then dropped it back down. Now it's level all the way around.

Julian, the threaded rods used are 5/16". The load capacity for each is approximately 500lbs, so it was well within their load bearing range - considering the saw, without the extensions and fence rail, weighs about 525lbs. Thanks. I will be enjoying it immensely.

Bob, thanks. We all deserve another cold one


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Had a chance to finish assembling the saw today, but unfortunately didn't have time to run it. I was told tree trimming was on the afternoon agenda.  I also need to change the 2 phase service from 50amps to 20amps so I could run the saw. Only reason I'm changing it is I couldn't find a 50amp plug to make up an extension cord. I already made up the extension for the 20amp plug that comes installed on the saw.

I did get to dial everything in, which didn't require much at all. The runout was dead on .001 so I didn't touch it. The tilt adjustment was also spot on. The only thing that needed adjustment on the saw was the tilt indicator. That took a minute to correct. The table is as flat as I expected it to be. I used a milled straight edge and feeler gauges and didn't find any significant deformities. The wings mated up to the the table well and they too were flat and true.

Prior to doing anything on the saw today, I took the opportunity to paint the Very Super Cool Tools rail guide to match the Delta black. The green just didn't cut it. I have to say the VSCT fence is a quality product. It's well thought out and well executed. The extruded aluminum fence is milled flat and is it heavy. Yet when on the table, it glides effortlessly. The fence was also easy to assemble and adjust parallel to the miter slots. All in all I'd say it was a very worthwhile purchase. It also enabled me to mount the JessEm Stock Guides in a matter of seconds as they mount directly to the top slot in the fence. They too are a quality product and the fit and finish are impeccable.

I may write up a review of the saw and some minor issues I think could use improvement, but all in all, the assembly was very easy and straightforward. The kit that contained the nuts, bolts, screws, etc, had plenty of extra. My guess is it's the same kit supplied for the 52" rip version. The top and wings had some minor blemishes, but nothing worth noting other than the bevel at the front of the table doesn't match the wings, which was somewhat disappointing. My guess is the wings are generic and not specifically made for this saw. I'm also not a fan of the stamped metal throat plate and already have a phenolic zero clearance insert ready to go once I get power. The metal insert isn't true and cups at the edges. I will probably check the blade tilt again, once the throat plate is changed.

Tomorrow should be sawdust time. I'm really looking forward to using the saw and the quality cuts I think it will achieve. Posting a couple of pics - I see I didn't completely wipe off the wax on the left extension wing :O


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


What will become of the stock fence?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Not exactly sure. I guess I could sell it or use it as a boat anchor if I had a boat 

I really like the VSCTools fence. Can't say enough about it. Works as advertised with no slop. The sides are as true as an arrow. And it's nice that it accepts the JessEm stock guides with no modification. They work as advertised too.

Wish I had more time in the shop today, but still hand enough time to make that accessory drawer. Plan on making a rolling cart that stores under it.

Really loving the saw. Obviously haven't put it thru any real paces yet, but it's definitely a keeper. The little things they did to make it user friendly really make a difference. The tilt and rise work magically. No effort required to raise/lower or tilt the blade. The knurls on the arbor nut with the captured washer are very nice too as is the riving knife release at the front. Used that when it was time to make dados for the drawer. Just pulled the lever on the front of the saw and pushed the riving knife down below the blade for the non-thru cut of the dado. There was no need to remove it.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Great solution. I'm going to have to remember that one.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Hey Tyvek. Thanks. Could actually put casters on it and move the equipment where ever you need it, then place it back down. Easy solution if it's not already on casters.

My saw was already on a furniture dolly so I had no need to do so. I realized there was no easing that saw off the dolly alone. I had visions of it smashing on it's side to the floor :O Easiest solution was to lift it, pull the dolly and drop it slowly to the floor.


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Nicely done! What a great idea.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Catch one of these on sale and bring a 20% off coupon. http://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-69514.html

One of the harbor freight gems, it folds up to have a fairly small storage foot print, and will save you back and fingers a hundred times over.

Not sure when they stopped being red. Just from experience, I'd go ahead and buy a few replacement casters for it


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Holt. Was going to borrow one of those from a friend who is a Mopar head or use a block and tackle I have in storage. Figured the B&T would have needed a taller structure so didn't go that route. It all worked out in the end


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *"Uni" = One - a very heavy one*
> 
> After considering asking some friends to come help me move the Unisaw and drop it from the furniture cart to the floor, which was a total of five inches, I decided to take this task on myself. I have no doubt they would have had no issue in doing so, but I figured I'd save everyone involved the risks of crushed toes, fingers and the possibility of a hernia. The saw cabinet and top probably weigh in at about 525lbs or so. Besides it's close to the holiday and I'm sure they all have other commitments.
> 
> ...


that is once nicely set up shop!!! great solution as well. WELL DONE!!!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*State of the Shop Part 2*

Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.

I finally completed the miter saw station to the point where it's fully functioning with the fence system, all drawers in place and finished up a dust collection hood. The dust collection hood became a bit of a Rube Goldberg. Doing things without a plan on paper and lots on your mind is just a recipe for trouble. I took measurements of the Bosch, but somewhere along the way to completion, I got lost in the weeds. I made some pretty big errors in my measurements and well, the saw and the hood weren't going to work together. My dimensions were way off so I had butcher it up a bit to eliminate the top, which seems pretty consequential. The hood is also a bit shallower from front to back than I originally intended, but well, the dust collection is actually pretty impressive for making such a screwup. I may, down the road, make another, but other than bruising my ego a bit, it works as intended. Not sure it could be much better.

Here's a few pics of the finished miter saw station and the dust hood. I'll post a video of it in action when time permits.



















The dust collection is provided by a single slot on the bottom and at the back of the hood. I made an internal baffle that funnels the dust to the 4" port on the bottom of the enclosure. When the DC is running, there's a perceptible breeze created by the 5/8" x 24" slot.



















Since the DC has a Siamese connection, I'll leave one section of hose connected to the miter saw hood and just cap the Siamese when not in use.










The finished station. Need to put some edge banding on the hood to protect the plywood veneer from chipping off.










I also had the opportunity to set up the HF dust collector that had been sitting in my basement for the past two weeks or so. I got to use it while finishing up the dust hood. It's doing a very respectable job. It's a short run from the collector to the table saw and even shorter distance to the miter saw. At this point in time, for the size of the shop and the idea that it will be used with just one machine attached at a time, it's pretty much all I need at the moment. I received a Wynn filter and will be installing it along with separator when time permits. That should pretty much take care of my needs until I move into my own permanent shop, when ever that will be.

I finally got to reassemble the Grizzly bandsaw I pick up off of CL. The saw was separated from the base and was getting pushed around the shop on a furniture dolly for the past month. Just didn't have time to deal with it until yesterday. I couldn't lift it alone to get it onto the base, so I laid it down on it's side, fastened it to the base and tilted it upright. It's now in it's intended spot in the shop. It needs some cleaning and tuning. I'll get to that soon, but probably after finishing an outfeed/cabinets table for the table saw.

I moved most of the tools to where I think they'll work best for me, hung up an air hose reel ( was tired of tripping over the 20' hose I had been using ) and cleaned an organized. I'm ready to start off the new year with a mostly functioning shop 

Just a few pics around the shop.





































The last thing I want to tackle before starting on a real workbench is turning the small room into an office of sorts. I'll be cutting an opening into the larger shop space and placing a fixed plexiglass panel in it for some natural light. Install a standard slop sink in place of the large shower pan turned slop sink and bring in a small drafting table and fridge for some coldies


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


It is O.K. to have a cold one in the shop when you are done working for the day, but you should never have one before you do your layout, math and measurements. Don't Drink and Derive!
The shop is looking great, that stool is a nice addition, love the urban industrial feel. Have fun making it dusty.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian. Never drink while handling power tools or machinery.  That's for the end of the day - oh and too keep my sandwich chilled too 

Yeah I like the stool too. Wrought iron, so it's heavy and stable.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


You have a nice looking shop - it's coming along great.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


That exposed brick…yum


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles. I am enjoying my time there.

Love exposed brick too Reaper. There's quite a lot of it in old Brooklyn. Especially in industrial neighborhoods where the shop is located.

I forgot to mention, I removed the dust chute from the Bosch saw. The dust collection with the hood works much better without it. The blade pretty much shoots the dust straight back where the downdraft from the DC is able to grab it. I did quite a few test cuts and at differing angles and found very little remaining. There was just some dust on the saw turntable. I used air to blow it off while the DC was still running and it cleaned up perfectly. I'll make a video today and post it.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


Bill, that is a great looking miter saw station. Well done!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Art. I'm already getting some good use out of it for storage, but very little in building anything 

Guess I should post the final pics and comments to this part of the blog. I finished trimming out the dust hood with some maple to protect the edges of the birch plywood and applied some finish to the whole thing. Seems to be working as expected, but I'll find out more as I get to utilize it. The storage is pretty good. I just may need to provide some internal organization to make it even better. The small drawers under the feed tables are being used for some measuring tools such as small story sticks, marking gauges, pencils, chisels, sharpening stones and the like. The larger drawers have drill bits, Forstner bits, router bits, hammers and other hand tools and the cabinets hold various electric tools in their respective cases.

Just a few pics of the finished hood. The only thing I think I'm going to add to it is a diffuser I have an idea for that I think will further enhance dust collection. I'll post pics of it in a project thread about the saw station. I removed the upper part of the saw's fence and see it really helped with dust collection. However I think I'll also make some wood inserts for that and the throat plat for zero clearance cutting.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


Great shop.love the ms station.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty. Guess I'll post it as my first official LJs project since it's finally finished 100%


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday, New Years Eve day, I had a few hours to spend in the shop to finish up some stuff and organize for the beginning of the new year. It's been difficult getting all the time in the shop I'd like with the holidays here and having two very elderly parents who now have a lot of need of assistance, but it's all good as long as they're still here.
> 
> ...


Awesome workstation and shop…color me green ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Unisaw Outfeed Table*

Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."

I used a piece of 3/4" AC for the bottom of the torsion box. It was a little warped but thought it would get pulled back when it was glued and screwed to the MDF that already had the center cells glued to it. Figured the 3/4" MDF with the grid was pretty rigid and the plywood would just conform. Well nope. Wasn't happening. Put a bow in the top of about 1/8" or more at the center. I should have used another piece of MDF or a 1/2" sheet of finish grade ply, but I had the 3/4" AC and wanted to use it so it wasn't hanging around the shop.

Now I was at a loss to try and figure out how to make this not a total loss. The 3/4" AC was glued and screwed and wasn't coming off. It was either fix it or cut the whole thing up. Cutting slots across the plywood that went 2/3rds thru the board relieved most of the stress that caused the bow, but not 100%. The remainder was done by rabbeting the maple skirts to fit over the edge of the top. Had to router the edge of the MDF to accept the rabbet.

Well I lived and learned from my hasty laziness. Here's some pics of the unfortunate event that just added more work to something that shouldn't have been that much work 



















Finally got a chance to use my miter saw station for some fabrication.





































I realized I forgot to buy some pipe so I could make longer clamps for glueing the edges to the darn thing. Had to jury rig it, but it actually worked pretty well.










Made a nice little purchase from CL the other night. Sold my 12" Ridgid miter saw to a soon to retire NYC cop who makes wood toys and stuff to sell at fairs and picked up this Shop Fox mortiser from a different cop for $170 including the set of Grizzly bits that have yet to be used. Think it was a good score. I'll be using it to build my workbench, when ever that may be 










Oh one more thing. Picked up some flat neodymium magnets to make a jig for setting the knives on the jointer. Bought extra and used one on the fence to hold up the lever. Works great!


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


You are going to love that mortiser! They are so great.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


Thanks Reaper. I want build a beefy workbench so I can learn to use hand tools and need a rock solid surface for doing so. However I'm not sure I want to do all of the chiseling grunt work to get there LOL Who knows? Maybe I'll give it a try, but I'll have the mortiser as a backup 

I installed the outfeed table today. I sanded it, but it still needs some work like easing/chamfering the edges and routing out miter slot extensions for a sled. Then it needs some protective finish. However it's flat, rock solid and level with the Unisaw. Whoohoo! 










I actually got to use the table for a little project for someone very special to me. I'll post that as a little project later.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


C'mon man your killin' me here. That place is too clean, make it dusty already!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


Brian I take the pics after I've cleaned up. There's one below with some dust LOL

Had a busy day, but did get a couple of hours in the shop. I cut some recesses in the top to receive maple strips for miter slot extensions. I started with the Dewalt 611 and a 1/2" bit which I proceeded to burn up. Wasn't a good choice, but the Bosch 1617 was in the router table and I was lazy. Had to pull it out anyway since the 1/2" bit was shot. Went to a 3/4" with a 1/2" shank and made short work of the hardboard and MDF. I sanded everything flush, but ran out of time to do the miter slots. Had a Rangers/Bruins game to get to at the Garden. Ah there's always tomorrow.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


A few more hours in the shop to route out the miter slots, apply finish and flush up the outfeed table up to the cast iron top. I had to hog out the back side of the outfeed table to fit over the angle iron on the rear of the saw top.










I think I'll replace the Unisaw side table with a matching top to the outfeed table, but that's for another day.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


Short post on a long day. Had some time to make the matching extension wing after picking up the Jet 15" planer today  The seller was a nice guy and had a really nice shop. Unfortunately he's breaking it down for a move, but the shop was well outfitted and you could see he paid attention to detail in everything about the shop. Took three of us plus a solid 2×10 and about a minute to get it onto the bed of my truck.




























Just needs another coat of finish and some wax so it matches the outfeed table.

And the new toy


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


Hello - I have enjoyed seeing and reading about all the great work going on with all your shop-build projects. I am in the same general mode, completing a shop build project. In my case, it is converting a two car garage to dedicated shop use. It began with adding insulated interior wall and ceiling surfaces, so it was a concrete-up conversion. I have taken about 25 months doing it so far. I expect another 2 or 3 to go. I have not done the great documentation of it all that you have, and have not been posting any news on this effort. My options to only do part time work on this project makes it painfully and embarrassingly slow. Someday I intend to provide a shop tour type post here, but it isn't ready for that.

One of my projects was to construct a built-in cabinet style workbench. For the counter top, I used plywood supported by a 2×4's. It is built, and very strong and I am very pleased with it. On top of the plywood, I added a layer of 3/16" hardboard (This sheet material is one that I have always called it "Masonite", but that brand name is not associated with the sheet I bought form Home Depot.)

In your pictures you appear to have used a similar hardboard product for table tops, and you talk about finishing it. I can't find it if you have given any details about how you finished that surface. I think you have applied a finish, and then waxed that surface.

My question, finally: What finish did you select to put on the hardboard surface?

(This came out to be a long-winded question, apologies to the readers…)

Jim
Houston TX


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


Hey Jim. Thanks for reading and yes, sometimes things go slower than we hoped they would. I just experienced that in building the bench. Thought I'd knock it out in a week and it took several LOL

I finished the hardboard with a water-based floor finish which I had a gallon of left over from doing my floors at home. I thinned it quite a bit and applied multiple coats. I then applied some Johnson Paste Wax as a top coat.

Being a working surface, there's not much more I'll do to protect it. I expect it to get scratched, dinged and some spills of glue and finishes. However the wax has helped keep it somewhat free of the glues and finishes and they easily scrape off if I miss wiping them before they dry. If the tops need it down the road, I'll sand them again and reapply the finish.

Looking forward to seeing the progress you've made in your shop.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


Thanks. There are similar thoughts about the usage here, Bill. I added the hardboard as a smooth, sacrificial working surface, that can be cheaply replaced when it is too ugly to look at any longer. But i already have a few water stains on it, and got to thinking about how to coat it to retard such staining. I like the floor finish idea. Did you sand the smooth surface, or just apply that finish to it as it came from the manufacturer?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Unisaw Outfeed Table*
> 
> Started this a few days ago, but haven't had much opportunity to be in the shop to get it finished. I ran into an issue of my own making. I saw it coming, but thought "Ah maybe it won't happen."
> 
> ...


Just applied it to the factory finish. It soaked in pretty readily. I think I applied 4 coats. It was thinned by about a third. I lightly sanded between coats. The product is Basic Coatings Emulsion in satin.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Making a Functional Workbench*

One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.

Today I started on building a bench that will enable me to utilize hand tools more. I would like to build a nice hardwood bench like the many that have been shared here on LJs, but right now I need something heavy, stable, large enough for assembly as well as having work holding ability for milling by hand and one I can knock out in relatively short order.

So this morning I picked up some Burrill kiln dried, white fir 2×4s to get started. I'll use the 4×4 cedar cuts I had left over from a yard project two summers ago, for the base. The same 4×4s I used to lift the Unisaw. Before starting, I discovered that I can only rip stock that is around 7'6" where the Unisaw is placed in relation to the miter station. That's pretty much what it would be no matter where the Unisaw is placed in the shop as the maximum dimension across the shop is 20'. That is fine as the bench will be 84". This just caused one more step in stock prep. After shortening the boards to 7'6" I milled them to a little over 3" in width. I'm going to try an maintain a top thickness of between 2.75" and 3"after planing. I was going to build a Nicholson bench, but now I'm thinking of some kind of hybrid. I guess I'll let the progress of the project dictate what it will eventually become.




























I hope to have all the boards jointed, thickness planed and glued by the end of the day. We'll see how that goes


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...












One face and one edge jointed. (16 boards) Except for one or two stubborn boards, they look pretty good. Hopefully the planer will deal with them.

I plan on doing the glue-up in two steps for a split-top, but it may not remain as a split-top. I'll glue four boards up and then glue them together in pairs to make two 8 board panels of about 11" each.

Man I'm kid of tired LOL Hope I can at least get the 4 board gluing done today. Ah, maybe not enough clamps for that


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I got all the boards, well most of them, ready for gluing tomorrow. A few were not behaving well but will work. One decided to develop a pretty good check so it's in the scrap pile for another project.










Finally made some sawdust  95% is from today.










That HF collector isn't doing all that bad. What's in the bag would be on the floor. The shop remained mostly dust free from the jointing/planing operations. Maybe I need to work on some kind of overhead dust collection for the table saw after I'm done with the bench. That created the most dust today.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Well I've settled on doing some kind of split-top version for this bench. Being it's made from fir vs hardwood, it won't be my forever bench, but I think it will serve me well for the intended purpose of giving me a solid, heavy work surface. I have 50 bucks invested in it so not all that bad.

I milled the lengths down to near where it will end up when finished (approx. 22"x82" finished dim.), and then started gluing. Still not enough clamps, so I have to do this in batches.

I had a piece of black walnut remaining from a fish tank stand I made about 5 years ago. I was able to get just enough from it for the center stop/chisel holder to fill the split.

I intend to make one of PaulM's (shipwright) wagon vises - maybe two as he has on his bench. They'll go on the right hand side of the bench. I have an Eclipse quick release vice that I may install as a front vise, or I may just make a leg vise. Right now I'm flying by the seat of my pants, but I'm having fun 

Just a few pics of what's happening.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Finally able to get back to the shop today. Last time here I was able to get both bench slabs glued up. Today was unclamping and clean-up. They're both nice and true. I should be able to maintain 2 3/4" thickness after a final pass thru the planer.

I'm starting on the wagon vise that shipwright has posted here. I'm using up the remainder of walnut I have on hand and some maple that was left over from the miter saw station build. I have to adapt the dimensions to my bench, but I think it will all work out - well at least I hope so. Not vacating the space for it in the slab top until I can give it a dry run after assembly.

A few pics of the progress so far today.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Had a lot of distractions today, so didn't get as much done as I should have. I milled everything to thickness and sized then glued up the blanks for final dimensioning for the wagon vise. I had to work out some dimensions as per my bench specs, but I think it will work just fine.

I hate watching glue dry but I love removing dried glue with that Kunz scraper I picked up from Highland WW. It's my new favorite tool.










All the pieces cut, jointed, planed and glued up for milling when ever I can get back there to do it.



















I'm looking forward to having a place to work on other than the table saw top


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I have to say, making the wagon vice has been a lot of fun. Though the vise isn't finished, I had the opportunity to use a lot of shop toys during the build. Having the right tool for the job has always been my belief, so the recent purchases I've made are starting to show their relevance.

I think I have the harder parts of the process done and pretty decently at that. Today I had a little band saw action going on. It was the first time using the Grizzly 555 I purchased off of Craigslist. There was plenty of jointing and planing and some fun hand tool use as well. The band saw is the most unfamiliar to me. I've used one on a few occasions, but it was for rough cutting stock to a general shape. The tolerances for the wagon vise seemed to require mostly finished cuts with some hand tool cleanup. I think I did fairly well. Oh but there was a mishap of sorts. I was making a cut on one of the side rails when "BANG"! The blade slipped off of the tires. Not sure why. I hadn't made any adjustments to the saw after purchasing it. The prior owner had it set up and well I just went with it. In order to complete the cuts I had to figure out how to reinstall the blade and adjust things so I could proceed. This was all new to me. What ever I did seems to be fine for now and it got me thru to where I needed. I won't have any need for using it to complete the vise, so I'll look at it again when I finish up the bench.

Lot's of pics of today's work:









Scribing the profile of the stop block.








First cuts on the band saw came out pretty well.

















Cleaning up the stop block.








No daylight 

















Lining up the stop block for the bevel cut that will form a wedge.

















Marking centers for bench dog holes.








Used the Shop Fox mortiser to drill the 3/4" holes.

















Transfering the stop block profile to the rails.








A little cleanup.








It all goes together 


















There's still a little more work to be done on the vise, but this has been a fun build so far. I feel as if it's turning out how I would like. Getting to use some of the tools on this project, that I purchased in anticipation of the eventual direction I'd like to go, has been a bonus. I still have work to do to finish up the vise and then more to complete the bench, but I feel like there's some progress in my goals.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Last night we got over 25" of snow in NYC, so that kept me out of the shop - well that and playoff football. So no progress on the build, but it did give me time to make some design plans for the structure of the bench. It will be a little different than what I anticipated and probably what has been done before. The bench needs to have the ability to be knocked down, so the joinery will reflect that. Hope I'm up to the task


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...





















I think this is the plan moving forward.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Finally able to get back to the shop today. No issues getting thru the snow, just issues parking so I allowed a few days for things to get a little cleared up. Having a pickup in the city is a pain when trying to find parking except when there's mountains of snow. Then I can park where most others can't 

OK after working on my bench design and choosing to use what ever lumber I have on hand, it was time to make some choices on how to proceed. It was pretty clear that the cedar 4×4s needed to be resawn as they're full of splits and checks. That necessitated installing the riser block I purchased for the GO555. The only reason for that is the saw I picked up off of CL only had a 1/8" blade. In anticipation of adding the riser block I bought a 105" x 3/4" Timber Wolf 3tpi blade. This should be perfect for breaking down the cedar for jointing and planing.

The conversion took all of 1/2 hour to complete. After watching the Alex Snodgrass video again, I made some adjustments and feel I'm ready to proceed. I've already made some test cuts and the blade cuts the cedar cleanly and true. I think I have the adjustments where they need to be. Some pics below.

Trimmed up the cedar to give me some clean ends.























































I had cut this mahogany to size as stiles and rails for some doors for my desk. That was 3 years ago. Finally made the doors this past summer, but made a design change so these will be used for the rails supporting the bench top. All of the lumber should be stable by now since it's been sitting for quite some time and now in my shop for the past few months.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I guess I now know what machine makes the most dust in a shop. I'll have to look into dust collection strategies for a bandsaw.

It's all cut up and ready for sizing. Two of the pieces had some pretty severe tension in them. I had to back out and cut from the other side to complete the cut. I also found out I can do much better without the aid of the fence than with it. I just followed the lead kerf of the teeth with my eye and was able to make much better cuts than with the fence. I just used the fence to support my left hand as I guided the cut. The fence seemed like more of a crutch and my cutting got lazy. The blade would start to wander a bit. Having to make the line myself, seemed to work much better.










Tomorrow I'll figure out what I have to work with, which pieces will make up the legs and which will become the bottom rails. Thought I'd get more done than I did, but the time it took to make the change-over on the BS and re-sawing all those pieces, took away from building time. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


This is what I want to end up with by Sunday afternoon. It has a little bit of everything - dovetails, through and non-through M&T, draw pins and wedges. I needed to challenge myself a little as I've never done some of this before. So I hope I'm up to the task.

Today I finished dimensioning the lumber for the legs and bottom rails and have everything glued up for mortising and tenoning tomorrow. I'd like to pre-finish the components before assembly as the cedar legs and rails will get a pickled finish and then clear coated. I don't think any other type of finish would take very well to the cedar, it being such a soft wood. All the other components will get a wipe on oil finish.



















I purchased the Eclipse quick release vise two months ago anticipating building a bench of some sort. It will serve the purpose well on this bench. When I make my dream bench, well then maybe I'll look to do something different.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Today I finally managed to make the first mortises in the bench legs. They're not all completely cleaned out after using the mortiser, but it's a start. I'm abandoning the thru mortises between the bottom rails and the legs. The legs are 3 5/8" in the direction of the mortise and the mortiser is only good for 2 7/8". I'm not sure I'm up to the task of finishing them all the way thru. I guess I could use a router with a bearing bit to plunge thru on the opposite side and then clean it up manually, but I'm not sure the effort is worth it. I probably should have just left a double mortise since I'm not going with a thru mortise. Ah well to late now.

This bench is a stop gap to a hardwood bench. It's being made from leftover scraps from various other projects from the past. I just need something to work on until that happens. This is practice for that.

Some of the progress, which isn't much.










And the only mortise I've cleaned up so far  I think I prefer chiseling hardwoods vs such a soft and fibrous wood. It absorbs the blows and the wood doesn't get pared as cleanly as in hardwood.










But I feel now that I have the mortising machine issues settled, I can move along a bit faster and more efficiently.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Moving right along …................ slowly. Finished cleaning out the mortises and cut the tenons on the rails. They'll both need a bit of tweaking, but I think the fit will be nice and snug. I'll undercut the shoulders a bit on the tenons so they get pulled in flush.



















Willie was bored today. I think he wanted to be home with his mother instead of hanging with me. I don't think he's a fan of the shop.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Today was time to work on the mortise and tenons to get them to fit snuggly. I also took some time to do a little shop cleanup. When things get disorganized, I get distracted and working on a project is no longer fun. It's frustrating at that point. So little woodworking got done in the couple of hours spent there. However before leaving I mixed up some whitewash which consisted of water based Zinsser primer and water - 1 part primer to approximately 4 parts water. This is the pickling finish I'll be applying to the legs and rails. I really like the way the sample turned out and I think it will look even better once clear-coated.




























Next up is cutting the thru mortises for the stretchers and the slot mortises on the tops of the legs. I also think I'm going to put a healthy chamfer on the corners of the legs and rails to help protect them from being damaged and maybe add a few other details to make things interesting.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Not a lot of time spent in the shop today and not all of that was working on the bench. Some of the time was spent making a jig to support the legs so I could cut the slot mortises in the tops of the legs on the table saw.

The slot mortises need to have the saw marks removed from their bottoms. I'm thinking I should use either a paring chisel or a decent rasp, neither of which I own. The other option is using a router with a bearing bit. Any suggestions?

Some pics:



















One reason for the short shop time was to visit my Dad and the other was to give my boy Willie a run on the beach.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I was finally able to put a full day in at the shop and make some headway. I had some fun today  Dimensioned and glued-up the walnut for the top rails. Cleaned up the slot mortises on the legs and made the through mortises for the stretchers. Oh, and I got to use my new vise - not as it was designed, but it certainly served a good purpose today. Lotsa'pics :0










Cleaned the tops of the slot mortises. The nut for the collet pretty much bottomed out and made a small rabbet on the tops, but that will get trimmed.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I managed to accomplish a little bit more today after doing quite a bit of running around the city. My route just happened to take me by Gramercy Tools AKA toolsforworkingwood.com, so of course I had to stop. I picked up a few implements of construction or implements of destruction - depending upon your perspective 

I was having some difficulty with the thru-mortises, getting them true and smooth. My initial though was to get a float. However the end grain is so fibrous that it bends vs shears, that a float may not have faired any better than a chise. So I instead picked up a classic tool to add to my modest collection - an Auriou rasp in 10 grain. This proved to be a good choice for the job, as the fine, staggered grain was able to shear off the wood pretty effectively. I was able to true up the inside of each mortice in short order.










I also picked up a Nishiki Kinari paring chisel. Because of the long reach it provides, I was able to better true up the slot mortises on the leg tops, without bashing my knuckles. The long length and the slight cant in the neck, provides excellent control and leverage. It has a hollow ground back and was razor sharp from the get go. It's 24mm (1"). Being a middle of the road size, I should get a lot of use out of it.

Here I used it to clean up the stretcher tenons.










Since I was there  and have not been too thrilled with the Stanley Sweethearts, I decided to get one chisel of a different variety. I was originally going to look at Blue Spruce or the Ashley Ilse bench chisels, but the sales guy said I should look at the Ashley Ilse dovetail chisels. He said I'd never reach for another chisel after trying one and that I'd probably use the Stanleys to open paint cans. I can say he may be right, well except for the paint can thing. The Stanleys will be fine for some work, but I think I do really see what he was saying about the Ashley chisel. It has a perfect handle and though the blade is thin, it feels like it could go through steel. The round back makes it an excellet paring chisel. It just feels natural to let the back of the blade slide between two fingers as you guide it. There's no taper to the sides which seems to provide better control when used for trimming and paring. This chisel is 19mm (3/4").










Here they are side by side for reference.










I used my new Lie Nielsen dovetail and tenon saws, which I picked up a few months ago, to cut the stretcher tenon profiles. Hadn't had any opportunity to use them prior to today.




























Oh yeah, today was a fun day


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Well it's almost a bench. Fitting the mortise to the tenon was more difficult than the other way around AFAIK. However I don't think the other way around was the method for this. But they're done and nice and tight. The wedges will make it that much more.

Next up is to finish sizing the legs so the top rails engage the tops a bit more, so they're locked in tight. I'll have to finish sizing the wagon vise so I can excavate the top for it. The top needs to get final dimensioned and then the end caps and skirt can be fabricated. Dovetails! Never made them before :O

Going home early. As a skier I learned to hit the lodge when I started to get tired or risk injury. I'm applying that logic here. Don't want to mess up or otherwise  Time for a well deserved brew 

Some pics of the whole shebang …


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Had a couple of hours to work on some finishing techniques for the base before heading off to the Rangers game last night. Didn't like how the pickling looked so I applied the primer again, but this time I let it dry and then used the ROS to give the cedar an aged look. I then applied a few coats of clear finish. I like the way it turned out. Kind of a pseudo Shaker style split-top Roubo bench combo. :O



















I'll be heading to the shop to meet one of our fellow LJers there who is visiting NYC from Hong Kong - anthm27. Very much looking forward to that.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Modest progress. I cut the top rail tenons and mortised the tops. They are now attached. Still have a good bit of work to do on this. Hopefully I'll be able to finish up over the weekend.



















Things have been a bit stressful with family issues and unfortunately, yesterday we had to put one of our cats down. His name was Ty. Though he lived a long life of about 22 years (my wife says he was 25), we'll miss him. It's odd that he's no longer here after so many years.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I got a little more done today. Mortised the top to receive the face vice and glued up a blank that will get glued to the bottom of the top as a spacer to mount the vise to. Then I started to cut out a space to locate the wagon vice, but first I had to finish sizing the wagon vise to it's final dimensions. I wasn't sure how I wanted to make the cut for the wagon vise. The top is just shy of 2 3/4" and I don't have a panel saw for this type of cut. So I used an upcut bit to make the initial cut thru the top surface so I have a clean cut on the surface. I'll finish it with a jigsaw from the bottom.




























The initial idea was to use only glued or pinned connections in this, but I didn't leave enough top past the legs to allow for breadboard ends. The placement of the vises won't allow for this. So I guess I'll be using lag bolts to fasten the skirt and end boards to the top. Drawings probably would have helped


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Returned to the shop today to see how my vise glue-up worked. I'm pretty happy how it turned out. The prep it took to get the void square and true paid off. It's nested tight and flush into the top.




























With the little bit of time I had, I worked on jointing and dimensioning the maple valance or fascia board for the front. Tomorrow I hope to get the tails cut and the valance and end boards mounted. I think I'm in the home stretch.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Today I cut my first dovetails. No pins yet but both sides of the board are done and awaiting the half-blind pins. But I guess I haven't earned that rite of passage for completing them 

I want to document the process pictorially and if there's anything wrong in the methodology, I'd like to hear it. I'm sure I could have done things differently. This took me way longer than it should have. If I were paying a worker to do them in the time it took me, I'd have to borrow money from them so I could get lunch.

It's my guess that cutting tails and pins with the board clamped vertically would be a bit easier. Being these are on the skirt/fascia board, that wasn't at all possible. This made sawing a bit of a contortionists challenge at times. I can certainly see the benefits of a moxon vise for this sort of work and will plan one for the future. I can also see the benefit of using a coping saw to clean out the tails. I have one, but I think the blade is too wide and not toothed right. I'll have to look into this and any suggestions for the proper blade is appreciated. I think I should also pick up a smaller dovetail chisel or even a skew chisel to clean out for the pins. I think it would make things a bit easier.

Well here's the progress pics. There are a few.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I have to laugh at myself thinking this bench build wouldn't take all that much time especially when I was going to do things I was unfamiliar with. However I think it's turning out OK and it will serve me well for a while.

I spent a few hours today looking at some videos and reading up on the joinery techniques I used on this to see where I made things more difficult than they should have been and how to achieve better results. Then, with all that inspiration in mind, I went about finishing up one set of the dovetails. They're not perfect, but I think they came out not too bad for a first attempt. Heck I'll be happy if I can achieve the same results on the other side.

Oh - picked up a few more Ashley Iles dovetail chisels - 1/8", 3/8" and 1/2". Was going to get pair of their skew chisels, but the 1/8" chisel seems to be adequate for cleaning out the corners of the sockets, so for now that will do.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Well THIS Sunday, barring any unforeseen circumstances, I should have a completed bench. There are a few details remaining to be "worked out", but I hope the last thing I'll be doing on this is driving home the wedges in the stretcher tenons. I think a month of Sundays has passed since I started.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


This is reeally in depth! I love it. The photos make your shop look a lot bigger than it really is lol. The dog makes it look a lot smaller than it really is.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...





> This is reeally in depth! I love it. The photos make your shop look a lot bigger than it really is lol. The dog makes it look a lot smaller than it really is.
> 
> - TheWoodRaccoon


Hey Brandon. Glad you were able to stop by the shop. 420sq/ft is 420sq/ft. Wish it were bigger 

I have a working bench. Not quite finished, but I can bang on it 

Have a few details to clean up and a few items to finish. Need to make a chop for the vise, install the boards for the shelf and finish the center board with slots for some tools. Then the top needs to be flattened and everything gets a few coats of Waterlox. But it's a bench and it's solid from racking in both directions. That was my biggest worry - that it would have some play laterally. None from front to back or side to side.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


There's something I didn't understand until today. It feels very satisfying to run a bench plane over wood and take a nice, full, curly shaving time after time until the wood is smooth and dimensioned to the designed tolerance. Today I got to use my one and only bench plane - a Stanley 5 1/2 that I found by the curb and proceeded to "restore/refurbish". It also has a new LN blade and chip breaker.

I had left the maple front facia board proud of the top by a bit less than a 1/16". Maybe that was too much, but that's what it was. The cast-off jack plane was well up to the task, taking long, even curly shavings time after time, until I had the board flush with the top. I feel pretty confident using it and will flatten the entire top tomorrow.



















I also glued up some maple and walnut for the vice chop and dimensioned and glued up the center board with slots to hold tools. I think I'm in the home stretch on this build and am really looking forward to using hand tools more. This was what it was all about from the beginning


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Just posting up a couple of pics, since things seem to be working again. Haven't been able to be in the shop much this week, but did get a few things done - mainly finishing up the wagon vise and the chop for the face vice.























































Remaining to be done - flatten and sand the top and apply finish to top, skirt, end boards and vice chop. Cut and install boards for shelf. (I asked a neighboring business if I could have a few pallets for this and they obliged. There's usually mountains of them on the sidewalk and street around the shop.) I think that's it. Yeah that would pretty well finish this as a project 

Just some random pics and a neat new wood body plane I picked up. I wanted to try a wood body plane. I think it was used very little as I found the iron mounted with the bevel up when clearly the diagram that came in the box shows it bevel down and there was a pretty good little chip I needed to hone out of it. My guess is poor performance because of poor setup was the reason for selling it. I also flattened the sole which was also very much in need. Works great.










And the Stanley 5 1/2 I refurbished. It's working great so I decided to give it some company. Have a 3, 4, 7 and 8 on the way from eBay sellers. They're all old Stanleys. I think that should cover most of my hand plane needs. Next up is some kind of storage for all this stuff so I can clear the bench top and have space to use them lol


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Man what a fun day. After cleaning and tuning up an eBay purchased Stanley #4, I tried my hand at leveling the top. I think I didn't do all that bad. The bench top should be ready for finish sanding and some Waterlox. Oh I had a mishap or two with some tear-out on one of the walnut end boards which I need to fix, but all in all it's not too damn bad for a first try if I do say so myself.




























I used the Primus to chamfer the edges of the top.










Didn't get to breaking down the pallets to make the bench shelf, but I had a good day at the shop


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Had a couple of hours to spend in the shop to get the shelf done. Breaking down pallets isn't what I would call fun, but it works as a strong shelf. Right now it serves as a place to store the mortiser until I make a dedicated station for it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Farted around in the shop for a couple of hours. Wasn't very motivated to do much other than remake the wedge pins for the through tenons. The ones I made originally, looked a bit anemic.

I think these look more appropriate.



















I also made a repair to a tear-out I caused on one of the end boards. Hope I didn't make more of a mess of it than it already was. Left it glued and clamped. We'll see in the morning :O

I want to finish up tomorrow and move on to other things.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...





> Farted around in the shop for a couple of hours. Wasn t very motivated to do much other than remake the wedge pins for the through tenons. The ones I made originally, looked a bit anemic.
> 
> I think these look more appropriate.
> 
> ...


All i can say is WOOOOW!!!! That bench is amazing! Those planes are lovely too. First time i've ever seen wedge pins, but i love the way they look!

I also really like the legs, they have a distressed/worn antique look that reminds me of stuff you'd find in an old country house….beautiful.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Wow, quite the read and really interesting, Thanks for sharing this and for giving me something to do while Idol was on tv. My dog gets bored in the shop also


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


This was an awesome bench build and a Great blog. build the dog a nice day bed and buy him a leg shank at the grocery and he will cry when you want to leave the shop.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed build pictures. You probably spent as much time posting as you did on the build.

Very nice Job on the bench!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Hi folks and thanks. Documenting the process of what I do in the shop is not only part of the fun, but therapeutic. Real life has been a bit stressful the past year and well this, woodworking and the shop, is my sanctuary where I can somewhat shut out those stresses for a few hours.

I'll certainly get Willie a shop bed and a bone once all the really messy/dusty stuff is complete. I'm almost there. Hand tools are more doggie friendly too, with much less noise. That's what the bench is for


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


This is a great blog of your build. Your bench turned out great, you should be proud.


----------



## PaulDB (Feb 24, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Great build blog of your workbench. I think it looks fantastic and hope you have been enjoying using it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. It is indispensable AFAIK. It doesn't have the heft I would like, but I expected that. Using DF for the top was ok even though it dings up pretty easily. I've already run a plane over it again, to clean it up. I guess if I keep doing that, I'll need to make another bench sooner rather than later 

Hardwood will definitely be used in the next build. This bench will help in that regard and serve as an auxiliary bench after.

Regarding the wagon vise, I did have to modify it and install some wood strips to keep the wagon from popping up when under stress. Paul (shipwright) had that in his design. Not sure why I didn't incorporate it when I made the vise, but it was a simple modification. I just had to route the wagon and wedges to accommodate the wood keepers. You can see them in this pic.


----------



## PaulDB (Feb 24, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making a Functional Workbench*
> 
> One of my goals in renting the space for a shop is to build all of my shop fixtures in anticipation of moving them to my own permanent shop in a future home where I'll have the dedicated space for one. I cannot make a move now as my folks are elderly and in need assistance at this point. However, renting the space for this shop has offered me some time away from the stresses that unfortunately accompany the aforementioned. I come here and tune out other issues until I return home. Really, without this as a diversion, I'd go stir crazy as I'm no longer taking on outside work. It was just too difficult to commit to contract work and worry about the issues my folks are dealing with at this stage of their lives.
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to make a nice bench like this out of DF or other soft wood but haven't had the chance to. I'm sure using a denser wood will help with adding some heft. I have read though that having a soft wood bench top means that the bench gets dented as opposed to your project that you are working on so that might be a good trade off in the mean time.

I like the wagon vise design and especially like the different woods you used in yours. I would consider trying to do something like at some point if I build a new bench.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*

With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.



















Now for that vacant slot …........ that's where a Stanley 604 1/2 is supposed to go. Not in a rush for it as I still have to clean up the #7, #8, the 12 1/2 scraper and the little 110 block plane. So no hurry in contacting me to say you have one at a very reasonable price  Ah, I've been looking for the last two weeks on the Bay, but haven't found a suitable candidate.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Well this didn't become part of a tool stand. It's just too heavy and awkward with the pitch it requires. So it found a place on the wall.



















Guess I'll make a tool rack to sit below it to hold chisels, saws and other tools. I'll make the top a sharpening station.

I found a #4 1/2 I'll give a home to. The pickin's on flat bottom 604 1/2 are slim. The prices are crazy and most are corrugated and more than a new LN. I'll keep an eye out, but for now, my little collection is complete.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Famous last words
"my little collection is complete."

Beware the slippery slope my friend 

Oh, nice tool till too!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can see that happening Kevin. That's why I made only so many spaces. Hmmm? But I do have more wood layin' around 

Thanks for the props.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


I think your only course of action is build a few of these


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Oh I like those tool chests Kevin. I picked up a few Atkins saws recently and they need a home too. Maybe a cest would work well and it seems there's lots of room in there just in case


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


There's room for five saws in the big chest, not counting the chest lid.


----------



## Cathie5757 (Mar 4, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


I love the tool chests!

And, wall mounted for your planes still looks good too. If they are convenient to your bench it sounds like an all around win.

About your sharpening station. GREAT idea there. I need to be thinking of that too as I build a way to organize my tools much like you did.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathie. Welcome LJs and thanks for reading. I'f things aren't organized I start to feel defeated. So I try to stay on top of that by cleaning up before I leave the shop. It's better to get there the next day and start fresh, but sometimes that doesn't happen and I feel guilty lol

That little stretch of wall will be dedicated to hand tool storage and for servicing them. The shop is 400sq/ft but there's never enough room. I have been using a combination of the scary sharp method and diamond stones. I have a 12×18 piece of 1/2" float glass and no home for it so it gets shuffled around. Same goes for the grinder. Those will get a home below the plane till along with chisels, files, marking tools and what ever else fits.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


This morning I started working on a saw till for the few handsaws I have. They've just been laying around and I'm tired of shuffling them all over the place. This will hang next to the plane till.










It's quick and dirty, but it will serve the intended purpose with room for one more  There's a saw in the till that was in my folks basement for the last 50 years and was in another basement for probably that long as well. Don't believe it's a user as it has a crook in it and it's quite rusty, but has a neat medallion that says "Warranted Superior" with an eagle in the center. I cannot find a name anywhere on the saw. I'll just clean it up a bit and let it hang in the till.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Bill, lots of progress but please slow down. Your making me look bad with my two and three year projects!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


LOL No "burning daylight" here 

How's your back doing? You may have strained it lifting that miter box, but that probably was the last straw. I bet the bench building did the damage. I was feeling it too, especially after flattening the top 


> Bill, lots of progress but please slow down. Your making me look bad with my two and three year projects!
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Everything is done but the finish on the saw till. I left room for one Summerfield 14" table saw, which I have yet to order. Happy the saws are no longer taking up bench space.





































I have to get cracking on the cabinet that will sit below the plane till for the rest of the tools and sharpening station.


----------



## JerryBuilt (Sep 16, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


I had to as the googles about your medallion and learned something interesting. Scroll to the bottom of this link for information on "Warrented Superior" medallions.

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/medallionpage.html


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for that. So more than likely a Disston, but not a good one LOL Well it's pretty much not usable as is. I'd have to replace the steel and refurb the tote.


> I had to as the googles about your medallion and learned something interesting. Scroll to the bottom of this link for information on "Warrented Superior" medallions.
> 
> http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/medallionpage.html
> 
> - JerryBuilt


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Bill, don't sell the WS's short. The old ones are pretty good saws.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...





> Bill, don t sell the WS s short. The old ones are pretty good saws.
> 
> - theoldfart


Well I'm not selling it either way LOL It's pretty rusty. The set is also pretty odd. Looks like Tyrannosaurus teeth that need braces badly. They're very irregular. It's probably worth more as an oddity than a user. Don't have any plans for it now. Have too many other things I want to get done first. Sharpening station with chisel storage is next up. Need to get my grinder off of the jointer lol


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Speaking of chisel storage … that just became a necessity. I won an ebay auction :O





































All Sheffield steel. Sorby, Henry Taylor and Crown chisels. $300 for the lot. I think it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Back in the shop today. I was able to knock off the cabinet carcass, four drawers (no fronts though) and dimension and laminate the top with hardboard.










Oh the final slot in the plane till is filled with a really nice 4 1/2 smoother.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


Got to spend a little time in the shop, so I was able to get most of the tool cabinet complete. Still need to work out a few details and apply finish to everything. I also need to pick up some drawer pulls. Should make opening the drawers a bit easier 














































The plan is to add a second shelf below the drawers and have them both slide for ease of access. I'll store the piece of plate glass, granite, sandpaper and other sharpening materials I have, on the shelves.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


This has been a fun project. The only downside is knowing I'll need more space as we don't ever stop buying tools, and I'll need to make another cabinet. Actually that may not be that far off.

After picking up some button pulls, an LED under-cabinet light and a heavy duty power strip for the side of the cabinet, I got a little done today. Not much, but visiting Lowes on a Saturday and doing some shop cleanup didn't leave a lot of time for fun.

Made another drawer liner and even better, made a little shelf for my Bose sound system. Damn thing has been getting shoved all over the place. Last resided on the bandsaw. I'm surprised it hasn't met an untimely demise. But it's great having a place for it.



















A few more things to complete then put some finish on everything…......whenever


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


You realize of course that you're distressingly neat!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...


What are you using to keep the plane blade from contacting the bottom of your storage? It was beaten into me to *never* lay a plane flat, only on its side or in a bin with a ridge. I didn't see any spacers on you storage rack.









M


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station*
> 
> With the workbench complete, it's time to make some kind of storage system for the hand tools I'll be using on the bench. I've amassed a small collection of older Stanley planes, a couple of LN block planes, a few chisels of different varieties and various other tools that I'd like to have readily accessible from the bench. I've chosen to make a stand that will sit next to the bench. The design is still not solidified, but I did start on the section dedicated to the planes. I'm using wood I have on hand. This component is made from 1/2" birch ply, poplar and edged with mahogany.
> 
> ...





> You realize of course that you re distressingly neat!
> 
> - theoldfart


LOL Yeah just a bad habit. If I don't stay organized, I don't work well.



> What are you using to keep the plane blade from contacting the bottom of your storage? It was beaten into me to *never* lay a plane flat, only on its side or in a bin with a ridge. I didn t see any spacers on you storage rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the manual  They're all retracted.










Most of them need to be cleaned and sharpened, but they do have the cutting irons retracted.

Oh this is the manual 

TM 9-867 WAR DEPARTMENT TECHNICAL MANUAL - MAINTENANCE AND CARE OF HAND TOOLS

I think I'll post this in the hand tool forum


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*State of the Shop Part 3*

I wasn't getting much shop time over the last few weeks due to my Dad's health and issues. He's somewhat better and holding his own thankfully, so I've had some time this week to get back here and work on a few little projects.

I've been wanting to install the Wynn filter I bought for the DC and make a cyclone of sorts, so that's just what I did. I had a 15g fiber drum hanging around and some Dustrite fittings I purchased for this, so that's what I used. There's an internal elbow that directs the flow in a centrifugal, which seems to be working well. The clear bag is empty save some dust that must have been residual from the hoses and connections. All of the chips and dust I've created since, have accumulated in the Rubbermaid can. I may have to add an internal baffle, but for now it is working and the flow is much better than the dirty cloth bag allowed for. I also made a hook for some shop vac hoses I use to clean up with the DC.










I have also needed some additional lumber storage for hardwood stock. An easy project made with 2×4s and some 3/4" EMT conduit.










There was time for a few little projects. I've been wanting a smaller mallet for chisel work, so I used up some scraps for this. It's the right size and just what I wanted, but here's an example of what happens when your head isn't fully in the game when you have other things on your mind. I laid out all of the pieces, orienting the end grain for the impact zone and then I cut the blank the wrong way so now it's the edge grain hitting the chisel handle. Not a huge error in terms of material or even use, but I was unhappy I made such a stupid error, none the less. After I realized my error, I didn't spend much time in sanding and finishing it. I'll make another down the road.



















The last little project was a sharpening template. It works well with the LN sharpening jig, allowing me to hold it and the chisel or plane iron in one hand and set and tighten the jig with the other. I have to say, my chisels and irons are doing much better 










I'm making a prototype of a step stool I've seen here on LJs and a modified version of it I found on the net. I'm making the modified version, for now, out of some poplar. I purchased some cherry and walnut for the finish piece. The wife didn't approve of the last design and realized she wanted one that folds. LOL The prototype will stay here in the shop after I get the final go-ahead on the design.

Here's the design.










Here's my progress today.










Well that's the state of the shop as of today.

Edit: I also made this port for the DC that services the miter saw. Used to just leave the hose on the ground and then pull it around and hook it up to the DC. This is a much nicer solution.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 3*
> 
> I wasn't getting much shop time over the last few weeks due to my Dad's health and issues. He's somewhat better and holding his own thankfully, so I've had some time this week to get back here and work on a few little projects.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your folks are doing okay! I like the way your shop is looking, really nice. I havent had much shop time either lately, hopefully that will change. Did you ever get to look in your storage yet?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *State of the Shop Part 3*
> 
> I wasn't getting much shop time over the last few weeks due to my Dad's health and issues. He's somewhat better and holding his own thankfully, so I've had some time this week to get back here and work on a few little projects.
> 
> ...


Hey Brandon. Thanks. Haven't gotten there yet unfortunately. Maybe this weekend if things stay status quo.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Good Day in the Shop*

Most of them are, but it's such a nice day here, it felt better. Put a few coats of spray-on Minwax fast drying poly on the prototype step stool while it was still unassembled and then went and grabbed some lunch at a nearby foodie place. There's quite a few in the area you wouldn't even know they exist if you weren't looking. Kind of makes you think they're trying to keep them a secret for just the young hipsters that occupy many of the artsy community shops that abound around here. I'm an old guy, well maybe older guy lol, but I have no fear of the unknown so I seek out where all of this stuff is hiding. Hope I don't scare the little critters LOL

Picked up a delicious rosemary focaccia sandwich with prosciutto, manchego, tomatoes and a pesto sauce, then headed back to the shop to eat my sandwich and wait for the stool components to dry.










I made a few dowels to pin the stool together, and then assembled it.



















Here it is, finished and assembled. It has a few extra patches as I was working without plans. Just had to make some assumptions on dimensions and go from there.



















This version will become my shop stool for getting to the upper reaches of the lumber rack. I like it, but after making this, I know what I do and don't like about it. The changes will be reflected in the one I'll make for Christine from some cherry I picked up.

All in all a good day, a good sandwich and a completed project of sorts.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Second Step Stool Started*

Today I broke down and clean up some of the cherry I purchased for Christine's step stool. After seeing the Shaker stool posted here the other day, she said "I like that one". So that's what it will be. No arguments here. If she's happy the world is a great place 

I'm going to try and do as much of this with just hand tools, as I can. I certainly made a lot of curly shavings getting things squared up. However, I think my hand planing skills still need work, but I think I'm off to a decent start. I used a #5 1/2 and #4 1/2 intermittently to flatten and square and a #3 to smooth. I have a Stanley 12 1/2 cabinet scraper with a new Hock iron. I think I'll use that to polish the boards before final dimensioning.

Some pics to get things going.


----------

